# NGTA - February 3-D Shoot



## dutchman (Jan 28, 2017)

Sunday, February 5, 2017
9:00 a.m. until 3:00 p.m.
Latest starting time - 2:00 p.m.

Monthly 3-D Traditional Archery Shoot
20 targets set in the woods in such a way as to provide shooters with a fun and challenging and realistic presentation with each shot. Realistic. Challenging. Fun. That's what we're about. It only gets more real in actual hunting situations!

Shoot Fees
Members - $5.00 each
Non-members - $10.00 each
Family discount for members - $15.00 for a family of three or more
Family discount for non-members - $25.00 for a family of three or more.
First time shooters at our club - Free

Lunch will be available for a $5 per person donation to help offset the cost of the groceries.

Our shoot hosts for this shoot are Jeff Hampton and Tomi Varnell.

#NorthGATraditionalArchery


----------



## Ms Lisa (Jan 30, 2017)

Good Afternoon,
I would like to get into traditional archery.  I don't have a bow yet and was hoping to check out your 3D shoot and learn.  Where will you be on the range?  I am a little familiar with it--have been there one time.  Thank you very much!
Lisa


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 30, 2017)

Ms Lisa said:


> Good Afternoon,
> I would like to get into traditional archery.  I don't have a bow yet and was hoping to check out your 3D shoot and learn.  Where will you be on the range?  I am a little familiar with it--have been there one time.  Thank you very much!
> Lisa



Lisa, plan on coming that day, when you register in, let that person know you don't have a bow. Hopefully, depending on who has arrived by then, you can be paired with folks that can show you the ropes persay! Welcome!


----------



## Dennis (Jan 30, 2017)

Shelia has a bow she can use. Maybe there some arrows in the trailer that she can use


----------



## Jayin J (Jan 31, 2017)

I'll also bring several light weight bows for folks to shoot.


----------



## Ms Lisa (Jan 31, 2017)

Thanks everyone!  Looking forward to it!


----------



## dutchman (Feb 1, 2017)

The club owns several bows and arrows that work.


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 3, 2017)

The weather looks fine for Sunday! High in the mid '50's, and hardly a chance of any liquid sunshine.

Lunch Menu: Cheddar Potato Soup, Hamburgers and Hotdogs.

Ya'll come!


----------



## Jayin J (Feb 4, 2017)

Sounds like a good time....We're in......


----------



## Jayin J (Feb 7, 2017)

Once again, had a great time Sunday.....


----------



## AllAmerican (Feb 7, 2017)

I had a great time too, there was a Bear Kodiak 55# there for sale, the name said Dalton on it, can anyone help me get his contact info, please PM me, thanks.


----------

